# Switch panel brand



## lgpjr49 (Jan 27, 2016)

What brand of switch panel so you guys have on your boats and do y'all have any pros and cons of them? I'm about to start the electrical work on my tinny and want to do it right the first time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverbud55 (Jan 28, 2016)

got mine from Bass Pro Shops, if I remember right they were their own brand,,, used them on 2 different boats and both are working great


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2016)

While I have no direct experience with this company, I really like the concept of plug and play. Looks like they cover all the angles.

https://www.ezacdc.com


----------



## BigTerp (Jan 28, 2016)

I've had this one on my boat for the past 3 years. I like it and it functions fine, no issues so far.

https://www.amazon.com/SeaSense-Marine-Way-Switch-Panel/dp/B003E24MKA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1453992207&sr=8-3&keywords=boat+switch+panel


----------



## riverbud55 (Jan 28, 2016)

Jim said:


> While I have no direct experience with this company, I really like the concept of plug and play. Looks like they cover all the angles.
> 
> https://www.ezacdc.com


 I like the site ,,,,,thanks,,, Jim sure would be nice to have a thanks button sometimes,,,always a handy feature on other sites I visit


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2016)

I agree riverbud55. Hopefully the folks that make the forum software add that feature....soon.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 29, 2016)

i had one very similar to this one i got a cabelas. loved it. https://www.amazon.com/Amarine-made-Splashproof-Waterproof-Indicators-Protected/dp/B00LJL0D92/ref=sr_1_31?ie=UTF8&qid=1454074353&sr=8-31&keywords=marine+switch+panel


----------



## ProduceMan (Jan 31, 2016)

This one right here:https://www.westmarine.com/buy/blue-sea-systems--weatherdeck-waterproof-panel-four-position--6841092. My setup https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=38748


----------



## Brody (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey there I had the same issue and looked around for a while with no luck for what I wanted that being said I been working on my own switch panel for my 14' v hull. It's limited on space and everything pre made has to have a mounting surface or a box anyway so I came up with this 

An aluminum off road dash 
3 switches 
3 indicator lights 
1 volt meter
1 momentary switch 
And a tiny tach 

Still need fuse holders installed inside but I'm happy with the result 

something to consider then it's exactly how you want it and exactly what you need!

The pictures are upside down ! It will mount to the side of the boat with the switches up


----------



## wmk0002 (Feb 5, 2016)

ProduceMan said:


> This one right here:https://www.westmarine.com/buy/blue-sea-systems--weatherdeck-waterproof-panel-four-position--6841092. My setup https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=38748



I really like that. What kind of box do you have it in?


----------



## Brody (Feb 6, 2016)

The box itself is a universal aluminum dash it was about 50$ shipped to my door 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aluminum-Switch-Box-VW-Dune-Buggy-Universal-Dash-Panel-hot-rod-off-road-boat-/171584840175


im very happy with it the fit/finish is very nice


Hope this helps 

-Brody


----------

